# سبحان الله . - الحمدالله . - لااله الا الله . - الله اكبر . - لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله



## عسل الباحه (15 مارس 2015)

سبحان الله . - الحمدالله . - لااله الا الله . - الله اكبر . - لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله - استغفرالله . - وذكر غيرك


----------

